# Green Drink / Smoothie - Yum!



## Styx (Feb 7, 2014)

I make these really horrible green drink smoothies that are made up of at least 70% kale. I add other greens, fruit, and seeds like ground flax and other random things like Greek yogurt if I have it (didn't this time). Because it's mostly kale and greens they always taste like ground grass with an interesting tang of something else. I drink them for the health benefits but Guts really seems to enjoy the taste of them so I will sometimes give him a bit for some variety in his diet (less in the winter when I can only get kale and such, because of the oxalates, I'll allow him to have them a little more in the summer when I can get local organic collard greens and dandelion greens). This time I remembered to take a video. Here is Guts enjoying my latest concoction.


----------



## Josh (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting idea! How much of it does he really consume? Does it take him forever to get enough to eat?


----------



## Styx (Feb 11, 2014)

He'll lick up most of what I give him. Yes it takes him forever since he just licks it like in the video. It's not his actual food or the only food he gets in the day, so he had a small dish of smoothie and some mice the day I took that.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 14, 2014)

That's quite the idea. I'm liking it! 

On a side note - if any of you ever make your own juices, here's a recipe I tend to enjoy a lot and it tastes great.

- An orange and a half or so
- 2/3 of a mango
- 3/4 of an apple
- 1/6 of a pineapple
- 28 raspberries
- a pinch of spirulina
- a pinch of chlorella
- a snippet of wheat grass
- a snippet of barley grass
- a snippet of dulse

Juice it up, tastes great and is quite a healthy mix.


----------



## Styx (Feb 16, 2014)

That sounds like an awesome recipe, thanks a ton! I bet Guts will like it even more than the bitter smoothies. ;3


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 17, 2014)

TeguBuzz said:


> That's quite the idea. I'm liking it!
> 
> On a side note - if any of you ever make your own juices, here's a recipe I tend to enjoy a lot and it tastes great.
> 
> ...


28 raspberries? not 27 or 29? lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 18, 2014)

@SnakeCharmr728 it actually makes a difference, haha.


----------



## coggin1 (Mar 7, 2014)

maybe 27 3/4 would be better lol


----------

